

What History Teaches us About Startup Incubators - geekfactor
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/04/what-history-teaches-us-about-startup-incubators/

======
pg
"Well all these incubators ended up flaming out. Why do I feel that the
history will repeat itself!"

I don't think they will _all_ flame out. We don't seem to be. The model is
different this time. The old model was practically an adverse selection
filter. That's why we've always resisted being called an "incubator." Though
frankly we may as well give in to that, because few people now remember the
previous generation of them.

~~~
davemc500hats
yeah, sure as hell hope we don't flame out... not planning on it anytime soon
;)

and i think the conditions / methods have improved substantially since 10
years ago. there may be a lot of folks who fail, but there will be successes
(already have been with YC, a few others). kudos to PG :)

------
DyumanBhatt
The issue is what kind of reputation does the incubator general partners have.
Can they pull in the top VC's consistently each and every year? Can they
anticipate the sectors and industries venture capital wants to go to?

If all you did in 2000 was internet startups and the bubble burst, of course
incubators for internet startups would be wiped out along with the companies.
If there was a "housing" centered incubator in the early twenty first century,
it would have done well until the bubble burst as well.

It has nothing to do with early stage startup support services (since YC isn't
really an incubator), but with everyone in the space putting all their eggs in
one basket with internet technologies.

